# Where did voodoo omen have a power button?



## a111087 (Mar 10, 2013)

This is something that I found to be an interesting design question.  

Where is the button, if there is one?  

 OR 

Where would you put it? (making it accessible, yet preserving the look)


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2013)

Under the top? I seem to recall it was removable.

I so wish Rahul and crew hadn't become part of HP...they have some awesome ideas.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 10, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Under the top? I seem to recall it was removable.



Don't see it there and don't think that would be a very accessible place. (poeple also tend to put things on top of their towers)








cadaveca said:


> I so wish Rahul and crew hadn't become part of HP...they have some awesome ideas.



indeed


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 10, 2013)

Touch button perhaps??


----------



## a111087 (Mar 10, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> Touch button perhaps??



They said that front LCD is running Linux, so I'm not sure if there is a small PC behind LCD running at all times (when power is available).

If it is running all of the time then that LCD could turn into a touch screen panel where power button could be...

Also might be how they change the light color inside the case.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 11, 2013)

They also said that there is a batter to power lights when you are working on the hardware, so it might be also powering the LCD...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 11, 2013)

Is that a rotated motherboard? That thing Silverstone patented and won't let anyone else use?


----------



## a111087 (Mar 11, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Is that a rotated motherboard? That thing Silverstone patented and won't let anyone else use?



Yes, it is a rotated motherboard.

As far as Silverstone and their patent, they are cock blocking the innovation with this BS...


----------



## born4thesky (Mar 11, 2013)

There a was tiny little button right under the screen. 

The batteries were only meant to light up inside of the case, when pc is powered down and cover is open. 

Not sure if linux was really powering the second screen or it was the plans for it down the road, but as the matter of fact it was just 2nd screen that connects through USB and no it's not touch. There is no 2nd pc in there and behind that screen only reservoir. 

Color was changed with a software, no hard buttons fo it.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 11, 2013)

that white thing is not in any other pictures:


----------



## born4thesky (Mar 11, 2013)

a111087 said:


> that white thing is not in any other pictures:
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/gallery/data_files/7/4/Voodoo_Omen_PC_2.jpg
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2008/6/omen_IMG00322_468.jpg



Because it was black and not white. Whatever I posted is 100% correct, I had an honor to touch one of those.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 11, 2013)

born4thesky said:


> Because it was black and not white. Whatever I posted is 100% correct, I had an honor to touch one of those.



Oh, alright then.


----------



## born4thesky (Mar 11, 2013)

Look what I got for you  

*Screen covered with a protective film.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 11, 2013)

I hate when they hide buttons.  Kind of like going from XP to Win8, lol


----------



## a111087 (Mar 11, 2013)

That is pretty clever to make it black.  

Do you happen to know anything about the optical drives?  
Is there a way to eject the disc without doing it through OS?


----------



## born4thesky (Mar 11, 2013)

a111087 said:


> That is pretty clever to make it black.
> 
> Do you happen to know anything about the optical drives?
> Is there a way to eject the disc without doing it through OS?



No physicals buttons, only through os.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 11, 2013)

sweet cases!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvalPlaza (May 12, 2013)

I did an awful lot of research on this case. I found a website with a guy kind enough to share his restoration of his Omen with the rest of the world, and I managed to save all the pics of this process. Unfortunately this website is not online anymore. But those pics enlightened me on pretty much all the questions I had about how this case was built.

Currently, my photobucket gallery is limited to a few - if anybody is interested in the rest of the pics, I'll upload them as well?


----------

